# Single-shot Problem



## medic1 (Apr 5, 2016)

My old single-shot Winchester 20ga no longer kicks out spent birdshot casings. No problem with buckshot. With birdshot, I have to push the empty shell out with a cleaning rod. What's up?


----------



## one hogman (Apr 5, 2016)

try cleaning the chamber real well, with a bronze brush


----------



## Stroker (Apr 5, 2016)

My old Winchester model 37 will stick with the aluminum base shot shells, no problem with brass base shells though. A good cleaning may cure the problem.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 6, 2016)

Ejector rod/spring is probably gummed up with dirt and oil.
Good cleaning and light lube should fix it.


----------



## medic1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 9, 2016)

Aluminum expanding more.  The same thing commonly happens when shooting cheap ammunition out of revolvers and sometimes semi-autos.  try shooting some aluminum blazer ammo in a handgun and see what I mean.  I used to run a range and it was very common.


----------



## rosewood (Apr 20, 2016)

Barebowyer said:


> Aluminum expanding more.  The same thing commonly happens when shooting cheap ammunition out of revolvers and sometimes semi-autos.  try shooting some aluminum blazer ammo in a handgun and see what I mean.  I used to run a range and it was very common.



What aluminum is expanding?  The non-brass shot gun shells are not aluminum.  They are zinc plated steel I believe.  Put a magnet on it and you will see.

Rosewood


----------



## GA native (Jun 6, 2016)

I shot some 20+ year old shells with an H&R break action. It wouldn't shuck the shells.
Upon closer examination, the shells had some light corrosion on them, which caused them to stick. A light polish with steel wool on the shells fixed that.


----------

